# PR Bracelets



## Craftdiggity (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey, Gang.  After finally getting the materials to make a mold for these, I was able to cast and turn my first PR bracelets.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Aug 4, 2011)

Really cool. I like those.


----------



## Rob73 (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 4, 2011)

Marvelous


----------



## edman2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Those should sell!


----------



## corian king (Aug 4, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------



## jaywood1207 (Aug 5, 2011)

They look really good.   What thickness are they?  Have you tried a drop test with one yet to see if it will break or not?  Just curious.


----------



## pensbydesign (Aug 5, 2011)

those are very nice, wondering being pr how brittle they are if dropped


----------



## LandfillLumber (Aug 5, 2011)

Was wondering the same thing about them cracking easily,I'm guessing a drop on a hard tile floor would shatter it???Any how those are very pretty and should sell fast to the ladies.Thanks for sharing,Victor


----------



## micharms (Aug 5, 2011)

looking great. I think you'll have a winner there.

Michael


----------



## snyiper (Aug 5, 2011)

Very nice Is there a tutorial on making or turning those?


----------



## Daniel (Aug 5, 2011)

Arm-azing!
My kids may very well be interested in something like these. I priced PR the other day though. What the heck happened? that stuff costs more than a dollar an ounce now.


----------



## Craftdiggity (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the comments.  I have dropped these with varying results.  They don't always shatter, but you know how this stuff can be.  The Beall wheel grabbed one out of my hand and threw it across the room with no damage at all, but I wouldn't call that a test.  Alumilite might be my next effort with these as we've learned that it is less likely to shatter, so I'll let you know when I try that.

I have not done a tutorial yet as these are my first efforts, but I will do one if there is real interest.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 5, 2011)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## marter1229 (Aug 5, 2011)

Those are beautiful.
When I turn a PR pen and drop it on the basement floor, they usually break.
I would be interested in the Alumilite also.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## glycerine (Aug 6, 2011)

By the way, do you mind sharing what you used as a mold?


----------



## Craftdiggity (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is a shot of some of my molds.  The bracelets in the pics were cast in the yellow colored molds which are urethane rubber which I got from US Composites.  The white molds are freshly made out of silicone rubber from Smooth-On and I anticipate that they will be way better.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 6, 2011)

those are awesome Chris! I agree though, you should definitely consider alumilite since it is more shatter resistant, those things are too beautiful to imagine them shattering if dropped.


----------



## Craftdiggity (Aug 6, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> those are awesome Chris! I agree though, you should definitely consider alumilite since it is more shatter resistant, those things are too beautiful to imagine them shattering if dropped.



I have a couple of gallons of Alumilite to play with, so I will get on that soon and  see what's what.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Aug 11, 2011)

Very nice!

Robin


----------

